# 4th Annual 421 Slam Fishing Tournament



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

4th Annual 421 Slam Fishing Tournament

www.421slam.com

May 3, 2014 ~ Port O'Connor, TX

100% Entry & Side Pots payout.

Raffle to benefit Charity. Sponsor product for charity raffle.

For more information visit: www.421slam.com or find us on Facebook

Online Registration at: www.421slam.com


----------



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

Waterloo Rods is donating 5 rods to the 421 Slam. 4th place team will receive a rod for each team member. One rod will go for the raffle.

Wet Sounds will auction a stereo package worth $1,100 after the weigh-in. amp, 2 speakers, and bluetooth.

Port O'Connor Rod and Gun will donate a rod to each 1at place team member.


----------



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

I stand correct. Wet Sounds package has 4 speakers...not 2. With amp and bluetooth.


----------



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

ICEHOLE COOLERS is supporting the 421 Slam again this year. They are donating a 60 qt cooler for the charity raffle/auction. Please visit them at www.iceholecoolers.com and check them out.

Registration is open at www.421slam.com. Get registered before April 25th to avoid the late fee.


----------



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome Pedernales Brewing Company to the 421 Slam. They will provide anglers with beer at the weigh-in/raffle. FREE BEER. YES. Thank you Pedernales Brewing Company. Check them out at www.pedernalesbrewing.com. Make sure you get registered at www.421slam.com soon...the late payment option is April 25th.

Also, anglers will enjoy wild game chili compliments of The Garten at the weigh-in/raffle. FREE CHILI. YES.


----------



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

50 of the 421 Slam Tournamentï»¿ hats available for sale at Check-in (May 2), Weigh-in (May 3), and online at www.421slam.com for $15.


----------



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome D.O.A. Lures to the 421 Slam Fishing Tournament. Visit them at www.doalures.com They will donate product for our charity raffle. Register online at www.421slam.com before midnight April 25th to avoid late fee.


----------



## specandspot (Apr 22, 2008)

Continue to register online at www.421slam.com thru Friday May 2, 2014. Beginning Saturday April 26, 2014 do NOT mail checks. I'm leaving for Port O'Connor Wednesday April 30...so not enough time for mail. Pay online or bring cash to check-in. Shoot me an email if you register that you will bring cash to check-in. I'll add that option to the website as well.


----------

